# Se-r emblem



## Misanthrope1144 (Jan 6, 2004)

Yo mike and zack , before you complain to me about searching , i did , so if you have answered this before , sorry. Anyway , i am looking for a large SE-R emblem to replace the nissan emblem in the grill. The dude about the adhesive cleared up instalation , but i just need to know where to buy one! someone help.....its so frustrating , i have been looking for like a week now.... :givebeer:


----------



## b14sleeper (Dec 31, 2004)

have you looked on ebay or maybe mossy


----------



## lshadoff (Nov 26, 2002)

Misanthrope1144 said:


> Yo mike and zack , before you complain to me about searching , i did , so if you have answered this before , sorry. Anyway , i am looking for a large SE-R emblem to replace the nissan emblem in the grill. The dude about the adhesive cleared up instalation , but i just need to know where to buy one! someone help.....its so frustrating , i have been looking for like a week now.... :givebeer:


I found one:

http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?t=71131

Lew


----------



## B14GEE (Jul 10, 2003)

I saw a few at o'reily's.....a while back.... :givebeer:


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

Misanthrope1144 said:


> Yo mike and zack , before you complain to me about searching , i did , so if you have answered this before , sorry. Anyway , i am looking for a large SE-R emblem to replace the nissan emblem in the grill. The dude about the adhesive cleared up instalation , but i just need to know where to buy one! someone help.....its so frustrating , i have been looking for like a week now.... :givebeer:


I only tell people to search if the info has already been covered 



Dealer costs about 25-30 bucks.
Ebay risks knockoffs.
Mossey and Performance Nissan and a few others have it...

Buy it from your dealer because if you factor in shipping, the most you will save is 10 bucks so it simply is not worth it. Also, most dealers stock em. I used an epoxy bond on mine and it is still on their like it has been welded. If I went back and did it, I would have used a small emblem, but that is just me.


Zac


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/e...tem=7963940674&category=33643&sspagename=WDVW


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

vector03 used a small emblem, i didnt like it, stick with the big one... and minew was 12 bucks at the dealer, but i worked there...


----------



## Misanthrope1144 (Jan 6, 2004)

ya i went to a random dealer in this town called temple cause i was there , and they said they needed like a vin number of the specific car that i wanted the emblem off of and i didn't know they came stock with that sshit , i don't think they do , that guy was hard core hick. Anyway , i bought mine from bates nissan , lol , and so i will just go back there and ask. I wanna make sure its what i want tho , cause i ordered a carbon fiber nismo shifter knob from there for my 05 , and it wouldn't fit. Im having and extremely difficult time finding performance as well as cosmetic shit for my car. If anyone ever sees anything , about anything for the 05 spec , just email me plz at [email protected] , thanks , :givebeer:


----------



## 02WhiteSERSpecV (Apr 1, 2005)

The easiest, fastest, and most reliable place is at the dealer. I got mine from the dealer. I used the double sided adhesive strip and works great. It has been on for more than 2 years now.


----------

